# system in gbody



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i dunno if any one has posted a topic on this,but i just found out i will have no room in trunk of my car fa no box  .so i will have to use 6x9z,and was askin if n e one can post pic's of a g body wit 6x9 set up or otha ways, preferably 83 cutlass supreme :biggrin: thx


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

Check out the trunk on this g-body you can fit a box


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I got a amp, a 10" and pair of 6x9s + a whammy w 6 batts in my cutlass!

Shit can be done  

U can check out the pix on my topic in my sig


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

Take out the back seat and have a built box back there.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

There's room, just design it before you put a setup into it. I've got a full sized 13 with tire, 6 batteries, 3 pumps, 2 - 10" subs and a little room leftover to either ad another pump or 2 more batteries in my g-body


----------

